# Consistently up all night



## a2b3c (Sep 21, 2012)

My husband has been up at night almost daily for the last month. He logs in around midnight to 2 am, and will play for an hour or two. He is out of work right now, it's slow, so that is also how he spends most of his days. I am worried, but wonder why he is doing this. Is his up all night based on stress, I know everyone handles different ways stressful situations. This is almost daily, and I am starting to worry but don't want to bring it up to him if it is not something he wants to talk about with me yet.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My dad did this and the truth was he slept quite a bit during the day.

So he WAS sleeping...just not at night.

And yes it started when he lost his job. 

Before long he got his days and nights mixed up. 

Way easier to 'play' at night than it is during the day when everyone else is at work.


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

agreed, if he's playing an online game, late at night is a much higher population, cause even the Asian and Australian guilds are on heavy. I wouldn't read anymore into it, other than he will start getting depressed if he keeps playing and cant find a job, or he'll sink so deep into the game he loses his identity. Watch him!! 

Good luck


----------

